# Helmet Help Please



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys, my dad is insisting that I buy "the best helmet" and I don't really know what's out there right now besides RED. Just wanted to see what your guys' suggestions would be for great helmets. Thanks!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Helmets are much like boots as they are very person specific. Your best best is to go to a local shop and try a bunch on and see what actually fits your head. If that is not an option, measure your head to find out what size you need and try to order one accordingly.

There are a ton of really good helmet companies out there now, but here are just a few I would look at.

-Bern
-RED
-POC
-SMITH


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

no need to spend a lot. they all do the same thing. check out sand box helmets- they look cool.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I will have to disagree that they all do the "same thing". Please do not spend $10 on something that protects your brain.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Look for one that has nice inner padding/fabric that'll keep your head warm and comfortable. The ones with a cinch adjuster in the back look awesome to get fit dialed in too. Check if it fits nicely with the goggles you already have or are getting.

I got a protec classic snow, and it's pretty basic. It gets job done bit I wish I had spent a little more and got something nicer. It just has the foam pads like old bike helmets so I wear a balaclava under it. The newer protecs look a bit more tech and better now so don't rule them out either.

Like was said above, try on as many as you can and find one you _really_ like! If you gotta wear a helmet you gotta like it!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

How big is that noggin of yours? I might be selling my 2012 Bern Baker that has only been used twice (too big for me)


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> I will have to disagree that they all do the "same thing". Please do not spend $10 on something that protects your brain.


i've shattered two helmets over the years. both times i got concussed. a helmet will NOT stop your brain from ping ponging around in your skull. and that's what damages your brain. it WILL help in preventing your head from getting split open.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I got you, but what you said was a blanket statement. They are for sure not all the same. Is there no difference between EPS and Brock foam? Hardshell vs In-mold? Let us not forget about safety certifications. I bet the two that probably saved your life were ASTM F2040 certified.









So they are similar, but there many factors that make a helmet safe.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

mjd said:


> i've shattered two helmets over the years. both times i got concussed. a helmet will NOT stop your brain from ping ponging around in your skull. and that's what damages your brain. it WILL help in preventing your head from getting split open.


While it's true helmets don't stop concussions, the foam in them is actually made with that in mind - it compresses with impact and essentially spreads the impact out over a longer period of time = less damage.

I don't think it's possible to buy a new helmet for $10, I'm pretty sure there are standards helmet manufacturers have to live up to so that you can always count on getting a baseline quality - even if the helmet is cheap. TBH I think there is a lot of "hype pricing" involved with the more expensive ones, it's not that they're necessarily structurally more sound. I payed a lot for mine, but that's because it has a nice liner with speakers.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am sure you can buy them, but they will be listed as not certified or will say for novelty only. It is just like how people can make carabiners that are not made for actual climbing, but you can buy them for cheap and they will clearly state to not used them for anything that involves climbing.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a POC SKull Light helmet...its a bit on the expensive side, but if your dad is willing to buy you best helmets, these are some of the best. they are double shelled and feel seriously sturdy..they also don't look bad and have a low profile. they are warm and the padding inside is removable, washable and extremely comfortable.

but like everyone else said, helmets are like boots, try them on. buy a good brand name (listed in this thread) helmet and you'll be well protected.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

grafta said:


> Look for one that has nice inner padding/fabric that'll keep your head warm and comfortable. The ones with a cinch adjuster in the back look awesome to get fit dialed in too. Check if it fits nicely with the goggles you already have or are getting.


The adjustment on the back is awesome, I tried some with out it and they didn't fit well. Also, with this winter being on the warmer side I'd look for ones with vents that open/close, nothing sucks more then having a sweaty head


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> While it's true helmets don't stop concussions, the foam in them is actually made with that in mind - it compresses with impact and essentially spreads the impact out over a longer period of time = less damage.


true, to a negligible extent. maybe in low impact accidents. but i would not rely on any helmet to mitigate the level concussion you may or may not incur. it's mostly there to protect the outside your head.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I've been reading a lot about the Smith Vantage. Looks like a pretty sick bucket. I'm gonna do more research and go to my local shop and try some buckets on to make sure I'm getting what I need/want.


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the Smith Variant and like it a lot. It has a good number of vents and a BOA type adjustment in the back.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a Smith Venue. I really liked it a lot. I think the more you pay the more features you get, like less weight, better venting systems, more adjust-ability and so on. When I hit my head I replaced my helmet with something else just to try out something new. I should have just bought another Smith Venue.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

buddhafist24 said:


> I have the Smith Variant and like it a lot. It has a good number of vents and a BOA type adjustment in the back.


I keep seeing "BOA" everywhere, but I dont know what it means...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There are cheap helmets that will offer you some measure of protection. Most often the money you save will eliminate features like:
1. Comfort
2. Ear coverings/padding
3. Headphone pouches
4. Goggle shelves and clips
5. Lighter weight materials
6. Adjustable venting
7. No padding on the chin strap
8. Overall look/design

I wore an old skate helmet (Protec classic from my college days) for 2 seasons. Didn't want to drop $90+ on a 'snow' helmet, but I finally relented and got a Smith Variant (no brim).

I haven't had any major head impacts in it, but I do find it better suited for snowboarding than my old skate helmet.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

LukeRyan said:


> I keep seeing "BOA" everywhere, but I dont know what it means...












Used for tightening boots or in this case a "band" in the helmet...


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Ohhh it's an adjustment tool. Yeah, they seem like they're pretty ideal for getting the right fit.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

There are some pretty good deals online right now!

Maybe try some on at a local shop, then order one online to save some $$

I have the Bern Baker as posted earlier and I REALLY like it. Paid 85$ last year ON SALE! (they are on for 50$ on EVO right now)


----------

